# R2 cable issue



## PanamaSean (Jan 8, 2021)

Hi, I was out riding, hit a hard bump, and my rear derailleur stopped working. On closer inspection, it seems the chainstay cable stop blew out. So my rear derailleur cable has no tension. Does anyone know where I can get one? Unfortunately where I live in Panama there are no dealers nearby, so I need to order online. Thanks!


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Use a full cable from the shifter to RD, or use a little angle iron with a hole (like a mounting bracket from the hardware store) and clamp it to the chainstay with a stainless steel clamp. Don't by Cervelo.


----------

